# how to make DRIED pea and better nutritious meals



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello all, reading that seed only diet will not be a balanced diet for the pigeons. 

How did you feed the pigeon with pea? just thaw the frozen pea? I tried, not very successful, they looked soggy to me.
any feeding suggestions are welcome.

I like to know how to make DRIED pea? 

what other vegetables are good for wild pigeons? 

wonder what pigeon eats for veg when they are free flying?

Grit is important, is there any special grit is needed for pigeon? they are not racing pigeon. 

thanks for answering.
Joy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can buy split peas, dried in the super market, and sometimes whole green peas which are also dried. Lentils are sold right next to them, and they like safflower seed. Popcorn, uncooked. They like chopped up kale and green lettuces, and carrots either shredded or chopped up small. A grit with calcium of course, and keeping a dish of oyster shell where they can take it as they want to.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

usually peas are in a pigeon mix if you can find it.. it has eveything in it.. some have corn and some do not.. I use the mix with corn in the winter months... the carbs are good for them to keep their weight up and fuel to stay warm.. the legumes or peas are good all the time, but more peas and higher fat seeds are good when they are breeding and feeding babies..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

The mix I've been using has small whole corn. They had been leaving it but with the cold, I've noticed esp my new homers, meticulously pick out the corn first!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon mixes are all different. Some have more of one thing, some have more of others. Can't always get the one you like, depending on where you are, so I add more things to the mix. They like the variety. And some people can't find a pigeon mix where they are. You can also get lots of the different peas and grains and things at Foy's or Jedd's. Even the little Asian markets sell the mung beans which they like.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

My pigeons love mung beans, I feed my bird cracked corn, safflower, millets, milo and some other stuff. But the two things they love is mung beans and safflower. It is true that the birds pick out the corn first durring winter.


----------



## joyful (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks all for answering.
Is Sunflower seeds also their favourite?
I am concerned that the pigeons do not have enough fresh green veg in their diet. I wonder if dried green pea is the next best /worse thing? thanks again

what other dried grains can "replace" green veg?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They do like sunflower seeds, but should get them in moderation, or can give them loose poops.


----------

